# Assassin's Creed: Syndicate



## Cyberghost (May 12, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/biRKV3k.jpg

*Developer:* UBISOFT
*Publisher :* UBISOFT
*Platform(s):* NEXT GEN and PC
*Release date:* October 23rd, 2015 (Xbox One and PS4), Autumn 2015 (PC)

*INTRODUCTION: *

Set in London in 1868, the game will feature two playable protagonists, twins Jacob and Evie Frye. Jacob is a "more hot headed, brash and rebellious" figure, while his sister Evie is described as "a relentless Assassin" and "a master of stealth".

*GAMEPLAY:*

The game is single-player only. During the open world experience, players will be able to switch freely between the two characters, while story missions will restrict the choice for narrative reasons. London will consist of six boroughs: Westminster, the Strand, the City of London, Whitechapel, Southwark, and Lambeth. The Thames will also play a prominent role in the game, acting as the major entry and exit point for the beating heart of the Empire.

*STORY:*

The story meanwhile sees the twins from Crawley heading to the City, as the Industrial Revolution reaches its climax to free the masses from the poverty they suffer and lead an uprising against an oppressive establishment which conceals the Templars. Among your allies will be prominent Victorians, including novelist Charles Dickens and biologist Charles Darwin.

​


----------



## Alok (May 12, 2015)

was thinking to post this but didn't dare  PC version is getting delayed, and It doesn't matter for me


----------



## Flash (May 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hKR42Ci000k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyberghost (May 13, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/i6mYSg2.png


----------



## snap (May 13, 2015)

"Tips fedora"


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2015)

lets hope ubisoft actually optimizes this..


----------



## rikkuartz (May 13, 2015)

looks actually kool, hope its better than unity.


----------



## Flash (May 13, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to meet Charles Darwin.


----------



## puli44 (May 13, 2015)

waiting for its release


----------



## $hadow (May 13, 2015)

So will we be seeing  Assassin's Creed ''punjba national bank, SBI or any other as well since Syndicate'' is already up


----------



## Cyberghost (May 13, 2015)

*vg247:* Ubisoft confirms there will be no multiplayer for Assassin’s Creed: Syndicate


----------



## Cruzy (May 17, 2015)

Hopefully this won't have a day one 6gb patch  and this should be good else the fan following will sink faster than Titanic


----------



## sutta_boy (May 17, 2015)

This better be perfectly optimized. But then again I thought that about AC: Black flag and Unity as well. No hope for this game.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> This better be perfectly optimized. But then again I thought that about AC: Black flag and Unity as well. No hope for this game.



hey black flag was awesomely optimized,

- - - Updated - - -



sutta_boy said:


> This better be perfectly optimized. But then again I thought that about AC: Black flag and Unity as well. No hope for this game.



hey black flag was awesomely optimized,


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 17, 2015)

[h=1]Assassin’s Creed Syndicate Gameplay Walkthrough [US][/h]


----------



## sutta_boy (May 17, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> hey black flag was awesomely optimized,
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Maybe you are from some different universe mate, Blackflag was a joke in the name of optimization.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2015)

what !? really ?, I found AC3 to be badly optimized but AC4 ran pretty well.. Ofcourse, it had it's fair share of bugs but framerate was consistent


----------



## rikkuartz (May 18, 2015)

Black flag and rogue was good with optimization, i didnt have any problems with it. 

Unity was the worse. they kept on giving patches/updates one after the other. With the final patch, bugs were less and was able to finish the game without much problem.

- - - Updated - - -

The only thing we all have to make sure is that never to buy any ubisoft game in the first few months... Wait till they are done with all the updates and patches.

Fary cry 4 had 8 patches i think and Unity had 5.


----------



## Flash (May 18, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> what !? really ?, I found AC3 to be badly optimized but AC4 ran pretty well.. Ofcourse, it had it's fair share of bugs but framerate was consistent


Except the Boston in AC3, the gameplay was smooth.


----------



## vito scalleta (May 18, 2015)

Wat about those insane amount of texture pop ins ???


----------



## sutta_boy (May 18, 2015)

The only new AC I enjoyed was Rogue ( Except the Ezio trilogy ), one of the reasons being the good optimization and good story.

AC 3 was bad in Boston, and AC unity was puke worthy. Though I might agree that Black flag was better optimized relatively, but it had its fair share of frame rate drops and bad optimizations, for example the vegetation in AC 4 was quite laggy and it lagged like a mother****er when it rained.

Its not like Ubisoft is bad at optimization, they optimized Far Cry 3 and 4 very nicely (Though FC4 needed a patch, but after that it worked quite well on my PC)

Anyways, I've learned that there is no point expecting a good optimization for the AC series, no matter how good Syndicate looks, I know it will be a bad optimization.


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2015)

Are Assassin's Creed games an over-milked cow? Should Ubisoft stop making more of them or are they still good? - Quora


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

^^This is a type of debate that has been going on since the launch of unity.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]WTBbwgsyxvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh please stap...Ubi please stap this madness.


----------



## Flash (Jun 18, 2015)

Awesome.. I hope, Frye makes a better successor to Ezio.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 22, 2015)

Assassin’s Creed: Syndicate reviews – all the scores


Eurogamer - Recommended
ACG (YouTube review) - "Wait for a sale"
GameInformer - 9/10
Gamespot - 9/10
God is a Geek - 9/10
XGN (Dutch) - 9/10
GamePro (German) - 8.7/10
Post Arcade (National Post) - 8.5/10
Polygon - 8.5/10
PCGames (Ger) - 8.5/10
IGN - 8.2
9lives (Dutch) - 8.1/10
Gadgets 360 - 8/10
Eurogamer (Polish) - 8/10
XboxGamer - 8/10
Dealspwn - 8/10
XboxAchievements - 8/10
GamesWelt (German) - 8/10
InsideGamer (Dutch) - 8/10
GamesRadar - 4/5
Examiner - 4/5
DigitalSpy - 4/5
VentureBeat - 7.5/10
Forbes - 7.5/10
CGMag - 7.5/10
Gamer (Dutch) - 7.5/10
OXM - 3.5/5
We Got This Covered - 3.5/5
TheSixthAxis - 7/10
Push Square - 6/10
Gamona (German) - 6/10
HardcoreGamer - 3/5
Gamekult (French) - 5/10
Videogamer - 5/10
The Telegraph - 2/5


----------



## Alok (Oct 22, 2015)

hmm picture is similar to every new call of duty scores


----------



## amjath (Oct 25, 2015)

Is it fine if i dont play the previous version of Assassin's Creed? I mean story wise


----------



## Rajat Giri (Oct 25, 2015)

Yep. You can play AC syndicate directly. No need to play the previous parts as there is no link between the story parts.


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2015)

Rajat Giri said:


> Yep. You can play AC syndicate directly. No need to play the previous parts as *there is no link between the story parts*.


You mean the Assassin era wise or Abstergo industries/Animus/Subject-17 storyline itself is missing ?


----------



## Rajat Giri (Oct 26, 2015)

I meant assassin era wise.
There is not much link between abstergo industries or subject 17 story.


----------



## Cruzy (Oct 27, 2015)

The series link got shifted from black flag onwards.


----------



## Flash (Oct 27, 2015)

Cruzy said:


> The series link got shifted from black flag onwards.


What about AC:Unity? Critics are praising Syndicate is much better than Unity.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 6, 2015)

Official system requirements
Here you go

Minimum
Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8.1, Windows 10(64bit versions)
Intel Core i5 2400s @ 2.5 GHz or AMD FX 6350 @ 3.9 GHz
6GB RAM or more for Windows 7, Windows 8.1, Windows 10
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 or AMD Radeon R9 270 (2GB VRAM with Shader Model 5.0)
DirectX June 2010 Redistributable
DirectX compatible sound card with latest drivers

Recommended
Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8.1, Windows 10 (64bit versions only)
Intel Core i7-3770 @ 3.5 GHz or AMD FX-8350 @ 4.0 GHz
8GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 (4GB) or the newer GTX 970 (4GB) or AMD Radeon R9 280X (3GB) or better
DirectX June 2010 Redistributable
DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card with latest drivers
50 GB available space

Source: UBI Blog


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2016)

How many of you have played all 11 games of AC ?

I think its the only game from UBisoft to have so many versions


----------



## anky (Jan 11, 2016)

I have Played Assassins creed 1,2,brotherhood,revelations,3,4
was not able to play unity because then my laptop could not support the graphics


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> How many of you have played all 11 games of AC ?
> 
> I think its the only game from UBisoft to have so many versions



11?



AC1
AC2
AC-Revelations
AC-Brotherhood
AC3
AC4
AC-Rogue
AC-Unity
AC-Syndicate


----------



## Alok (Jan 11, 2016)

Flash said:


> 11?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





10. Liberation.
11. Chronicles series (China atm)


----------



## ZTR (Jan 11, 2016)

Flash said:


> 11?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AC3 Liberation and AC Chronicles China


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2016)

^ spin-offs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2016)

Flash said:


> 11?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wikipedia...

So u played all ?

can u guys highlight the ones in bold which are must play and leave the rest which can be ignored


----------



## anky (Jan 12, 2016)

*AC2, Brotherhood, Revelations, AC3*. AC4 is also good but i got bored of the ship battles in there. Rest i have not played but reviews of the rest of the series were not that good. Though i have heard Syndicate is good. AC1 is too much boring, my advice would be, just play AC1 a little, until one-two assassinations and then just go through the story from wikipedia and then continue to to AC2, Brotherhood and revelations.
IMO, Brotherhood is best among the series.


----------



## Flash (Jan 12, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Wikipedia...
> 
> So u played all ?
> 
> can u guys highlight the ones in bold which are must play and leave the rest which can be ignored


Played till AC4 and gonna start AC-Rogue. If you wanna follow the story, you've to play from the start. 



Spoiler




AC1 was a good breaking game, at that time for its free-running-sandbox gameplay.
AC2 was good in terms of story, music, combat style, various side missions. Ezio was AC's playboy.
ACB introduced the concept of Brotherhood, where you can train assassins, send them to various missions, ask them to aid in your battles following the footsteps of AC2.
ACR basically connects the story of Altair(AC1) and Ezio(AC2) with the bells and whistles of ACB. Running along Istanbul is a visual treat.
AC3 was the weakest link in AC series, but introduced the concept of Naval battles.
AC4 was best known for Naval/Land warfare along with the various expeditions and side missions.

Yet to play the others.



I would suggest AC2, ACB, ACR and AC4.


----------

